# List your PVR 501 warning screen preferences here.



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

After using the 501 for a few days, I've noticed one thing missing in a few places on the menu screens. It's warning pop-up windows. I would like to compile a list of what you think should the 501 have for warnings. 

I will compile a list from this thread and then e-mail it to my contacts at Dish. Hopefully we will see some of these suggestions in the next couple of software releases. Dish also reads this forum so be short and to the point. This is not a bug listing thread but rather a suggestion type discussion.

Here is one screen that I think they should include:

While watching a program that is recording, hitting the stop button immediately stops the recording. I would suggest a warning after hitting the stop button stating something to the effect of "Are you sure you want to stop this recording?".


----------



## rabenklau (Apr 8, 2002)

Definately deleting a recorded program should ask for 'if sure' especially as Erase is right next to Start/Resume


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

I agree with both the above, plus a warning on deleting a Protected program.

They should move the Delete option to the bottom of the list so you have to physically move 3 or 4 buttons to do it. It is too easy to hit delete when meaning to hit play or cancel.


----------



## arjay (May 30, 2002)

While watching TV delayed from the recording buffer there should be a warning before effecting a channel change that the current program will be lost.


----------



## arjay (May 30, 2002)

There should be a way of backing up from the end of a recording instead of having to replay it.

The space bar at the bottom of the picture when FF'ing should more accurately be in synch with the progression of the program. The last inch is meaningless now.


----------



## William_K_F (Apr 20, 2002)

When adding a one time timer that conflicts with a recurring timer, it would be nice if instead of warning you must delete one either in order of preference:
Both could exist and the one time timer trumps the recurring one.
Easy edit to recurring timer to start up again after the one-time timer is done.
[/list=1]


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Thanks for all the inputs. I just sent the e-mail off to Echostar. Will let you know if I hear anything back.


----------



## zuma hans (Apr 23, 2002)

"You are an idiot and unworthy of owning this great machine. Just to spite you, I am going to record Charlie Chats and Charlie Chats only for the next week."


----------

